# Bakeless Fruit Cake



## confused (Dec 14, 2006)

I have made a bakeless fruit before but not for quite some time.  I put the mixture in two difference dishes and put into the refrigerator for about 18 hours.  Now I can't budge them out of the containers.  I've tried running a knife around the sides with no luck.  Anyone have an ides for me?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Dec 14, 2006)

I have never made such a cake. I'm not sure I ever will, given your difficulties. But out of interest, how do you make it?


----------



## confused (Dec 14, 2006)

Essentially with graham crackers finely crumbed, cut up marshmallows. heavy cream.chopped walnuts. chopped dates. marashino cherries.  It is chilled in the fridge for about a half day and can be frozen.It is very rich, in fact I would say a square inch piece cut 1/4" thick ought to be good for an additional 10 pounds.  If you would like a moe detailed recipe I will give it to you--just ask.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Dec 14, 2006)

Interesting. I'll pass on the recipe, not because it doesn't sound good but because marshmallows are impossible to find here in Spain and I can't realistically see me making them to put in a cake. They're more likely to take the more direct route straight into my mouth as is!

Wonder what would happen if you were to warm the cake mould. Perhaps stand it in some warm water to see if that would release the cake.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 14, 2006)

I presume the pans were not lined with wax paper that's why you were not able to get the cakes out.  What you need to do in this case is to cut them in pieces and with a flexible spatula, carefully take out the corner piece first.  Once the first piece is out, it is easier to do the rest.

The other thing to do is what Snoop Puss suggested ie. put the pans in warm water.


----------



## philso (Dec 14, 2006)

what kind of containers are they in? besides "stickyness" being a problem, suction may also be a culprit. if the containers are flexible, you may be able to get a little air to the bottom by warping them.

other than that, try going for the heat diferential thing, as snoop pus mentioned. the greater the diference, the better the chance of success.  since you mentioned that it can be frozen, i'd go ahead and do that, then place it in boiling or close to boiling water for a bit. if the container isn't glass or ceramic, some serious rapping may do it.

if all fails, perhaps sacrifice 1/2 inch or so of one end, by slicing it and using a spatula.


----------



## confused (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks to the replies.  I did get the two I had made out of the dishes by placing them in hot water.  I made another batch and did line the trays with plastic wrap.  I haven't tried to take them out yet since they have to rest in the fridge a while longer but I'm sure that will work.


----------



## philso (Dec 14, 2006)

great


----------

